# Mason Dixon Classic



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

June 20, 21, 22

Three day APA weight pull and NKC sanctioned bulldog show

We bought a new track made by Darren Sipe that we will be bringing and Mary Wheeler and Jimmy Hullander will be the judges for the weight pull.

Hope to see you there, this will be a great weekend!

http://www.masondixonclassic.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Darren builds the best tracks I have ever seen. Is the cart 4 wheels or 6?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Is this an American Bulldog WP only or can APBT compete?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anybody can compete. The weight pull is APA, the show is NKC.

6 wheels on the cart


----------

